# John 15:1-17



## cih1355 (Dec 4, 2007)

John 15:2 teaches that the Father takes away every branch in Christ that does not bear fruit. If these branches are not real Christians, why are they described as being in Christ? 

What does it mean to abide in Christ? Does abiding in Christ come in degrees?


----------



## larryjf (Dec 4, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> John 15:2 teaches that the Father takes away every branch in Christ that does not bear fruit. If these branches are not real Christians, why are they described as being in Christ?
> 
> What does it mean to abide in Christ? Does abiding in Christ come in degrees?



It is my understanding that the translation of "taking away" the branches that don't bear fruit can be better translated that He "lifts up" the branches that don't bear fruit. So that the passage would be saying that those who are bearing fruit get pruned/cleansed, while those not bearing fruit are lifted up and restored so that they may bear fruit.

It is interesting that this is the method that a vinedresser would use to encourage a fruitful vine, he would raise it up.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Dec 4, 2007)

I wrote a post to refute the Federal Vision misinterpretation of these verses here. It deals with Jn 15:1-3 pretty heavily, then hits the highlights up through Jn 15:8. Although I wrote it for a different purpose, the exegesis may be profitable for your inquiry as I believe that it answers both of your questions.


----------

